# Bloody Burger.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/veggie-burger-that-bleeds-is-making-its-way-to-cafeteria-lunches-blmg/


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

All for Molecularly Modified Food but not Genetically Modified Organism for food?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Who the h3ll wants a friggin' bloody burger?? YUCK!!!

Who the h3ll wants a friggin' veggie burger, let alone one that's "bloody"??

Holy cow sometimes I wonder if I didn't wake up in the wrong universe...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Who the h3ll wants a friggin' bloody burger?? YUCK!!!
> 
> Who the h3ll wants a friggin' veggie burger, let alone one that's "bloody"??
> 
> ...


I've been searching for a veggie burger that is actually good. I found one. At a restaurant in downtown Chicago. It was fantastic. But then I was also very hungry at the time. I haven't found one as good since and have given up hope. Maybe this bloody burger would be good, but I have my doubts since I've met with disappointment so many times.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Teslan said:


> I've been searching for a veggie burger that is actually good. I found one. At a restaurant in downtown Chicago. It was fantastic. But then I was also very hungry at the time. I haven't found one as good since and have given up hope. Maybe this bloody burger would be good, but I have my doubts since I've met with disappointment so many times.


I'd wonder if that molecule "heme" was a really healthy addition to the burger?? Might be worse than 'ol red-dye #2!!

Guess I'll stick with the old standby beef patty until the cancer trials are finished...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Heme is what makes blood...well, blood. And blood sausage has been outlawed by the FDA for years. So, by adding heme, are they making a "blood" burger? Which is outlawed?

Oh, well...Too much for me to think about.

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

My take is simple. Do you want the taste texture and satisfaction of eating a burger? Well then, have the damn cheeseburger!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Heme is drawn from hemoglobin and the only thing I know of with red is animals. Isn't this going against the general idea of meatless? Unless they get it from plants then add dye to it, bleh. I agree, eat a cheeseburger.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I guess only a liberal is capable of understanding the "logic"...

I thought that "meat" was evil and bad for you, and veggies were good and pure and virtuous...

SO* WHY* are they trying SO hard to make "veggies" look, taste, smell, and have similar consistency to "evil" meat???

It's sorta like saying how horrible and evil the Nazis were, and then dressing up in an SS uniform for Halloween...

Meh... I give up... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Later! OL J R


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I don’t consider any of these burgers as a replacement for beef hamburgers. I just consider them as another kind of sandwich filler. Some good most bad. So I’m not sure why they make it have to bleed. I don’t prefer my beef burgers to be bloody.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

This brings to mind Baxter Black's poem

A Vegetarian's Nightmare or A Dissertation on Plants Rights


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

CowboyRam said:


> This brings to mind Baxter Black's poem


He is one of my favorites. He done one, one time, on a rancher that wouldn't cull a cow...the cow had been there for years and was ending her usefulness; the rancher was making excuses to keep her on. I can't find that one nowhere and I've spend hours searching. It hits home with me; it's not financially sound, but some of my critters have earned the right to die right here.

Thanks for the recollection of that one; it's a dandy too.

Mark


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Just get the damn BEEF prices up where they belong for pete's sake. We'll take care of the demand and the good flavor. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh they are there all right on the retail side. I saw $22 per pound for NY Strip in the supermarket. To top it off it looked like it came from a dairy cull cow.


----------

